# Supershield Probiotic



## janetmtt (May 28, 2007)

Has anyone tried this probiotic yet? Seems to be getting good reviews but just wondered if you have tried it what your thoughts were?


----------



## IanRamsay (Nov 23, 2008)

HiI havent tried it, but "superstrains" dont exist in probiotics. certain strains of bacteria do have a better effect on teh gut of IBS sufferers as a whole but it is still largely trial and error untill you find a strain or cocktail that work for you. from what i can tell by reading the ridiculous amount of twaddle on the website it is no diffrent than VSL#3 or any other probiotic cocktail with teh exception that it contains a couple of obscure strains which dont have a great deal of clinical data behind them. it also has "7 other strains" that the website dosent list, and if it dosent list it, treat it with caution.it is worth trying to see if it helps you out. it certainly wont hurt you as long as the ingredient list on the bottle is complete and lists all teh strains and additives and gives numbers of bacteria populations.cheersIan


----------



## janetmtt (May 28, 2007)

It's well highlighted on the Great Tast No Pain diet from Sherry Bresica - sounds good but just wondering in all honesty if anyone had had success from taking it. Prefer to read what people say on here as read the "testimonials".


----------

